# Lucky Lab Portland, OR



## Boris (Jan 6, 2016)

12:30PM this Sunday, January 10th, 19th & NW Quimby. We've been doing this ride for over 4 years now. Quite the accomplishment, since everybody hates each other.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 6, 2016)

I would come but I hate you.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 7, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> 12:30PM this Sunday, January 10th, 19th & NW Quimby. We've been doing this ride for over 4 years now. Quite the accomplishment, since everybody hates each other.




Dave, I believe there would be less hate if each of you brought a bike for the ride.
I know you mean well, and you are the only one that brings a bike.
But bringing your Cheeto bike ... well ... I would probably hate you as well.
Cheers!


----------



## adventurepdx (Jan 7, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> We've been doing this ride for over 4 years now.




_Ride? _There's a _ride_ involved? I thought all you guys did was fight with the fountain pen club. I mean, I'll show up one of these days if it's about fighting the fountain pen club people, but if there's riding involved, I don't know.


----------



## Boris (Jan 7, 2016)

adventurepdx said:


> _Ride? _There's a _ride_ involved? I thought all you guys did was fight with the fountain pen club. I mean, I'll show up one of these days if it's about fighting the fountain pen club people, but if there's riding involved, I don't know.




Actually, I just found out that there's a clash of schedules this month. So the ride seems like it won't be happening if we want to make it to the other event in time. And regarding the fountain pen gang? We'll be lucky if we can get in more than a couple of punches in before it's time to leave.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 7, 2016)

well ifta your gona have a punch don't forget to bring along judy eh!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 7, 2016)

Hobo Bill said:


> well ifta your gona have a punch don't forget to bring along judy eh!!!




Sure, we'll punch Judy too. We'll punch anybody (if they're smaller than us).


----------



## adventurepdx (Jan 8, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Actually, I just found out that there's a clash of schedules this month. So the ride seems like it won't be happening if we want to make it to the other event in time.




So, are you saying that the ride WON'T be happening this Sunday the 10th?


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2016)

adventurepdx said:


> So, are you saying that the ride WON'T be happening this Sunday the 10th?




We will still be meeting at the Lucky Lab at 12:30pm. The other event is scheduled for 2:00pm. So, just beer and blab as far as I know. There may be some individuals who won't be attending the other event however, and they may bring bikes and go for a ride. All I know is the last time this conflict in schedules happened, there were only three of us in attendance, and we all went our separate ways after about an hour and a half. Weak attendance might also have also been due to poor weather.


----------



## adventurepdx (Jan 8, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> We will still be meeting at the Lucky Lab at 12:30pm. The other event is scheduled for 2:00pm. So, just beer and blab as far as I know.




Out of curiosity, what is this mysterious other event causing the conflict? Is it public or secret?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 8, 2016)

adventurepdx said:


> Out of curiosity, what is this mysterious other event causing the conflict? Is it public or secret?




Dave, the only events for January 10th at 2 PM are *​“Festival of Curiosities” and
* “*No Pants Day”. 


*Are girls allowed for this event ?

If not, that might explain why there is so much hate & weak attendance! :o


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2016)

I think Dave is the organizer of the no pants day.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 8, 2016)

Must be “El Nino” !


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2016)

Dave,you better get your fighting gear ready.I heard the local Pez dispenser club will be up there also.


----------



## Boris (Jan 9, 2016)

vincev said:


> Dave,you better get your fighting gear ready.I heard the local Pez dispenser club will be up there also.




It's the Zippo collectors that we really have to worry about.


----------



## Boris (Jan 9, 2016)

...then there's always the Samurai sword club. We don't seem to be much of a match for them.


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> ...then there's always the Samurai sword club. We don't seem to be much of a match for them.




Living in Portland I would bet there is a large club of umbrella collectors.


----------

